# Cottonwood!



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

As I watched my daughter mow the lawn she became enveloped in a big cloud of cottonwood fluff! This stuff is really, really annoying this year! These trees leaf out late, have little fall color, and every fall drop branches with leaves attached instead of just leaves! They also drop a nice sticky but sheath as they break bud in the spring!

Anyone have anything nice to say about them?!


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

How about the fact that they make it look like it is snowing in june! And my favorite part is how they clog up my air conditioner with their wonderful white fluffy puffs of happiness! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I have 2 good sized trees on the edge of my front lawn. Normal prevailing winds carry the "snow" away from the house/yard but for the last week it's been SNOWING and making a freaking mess! Took some major mowing and blowing yesterday to clear things up some.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Just outside of our property line there are rows of them. It is horrible. SICK of THEM. Wish there was a way to stop them from falling without cutting the trees down. (cannot cut down not on my property):rant:
The mess they make, and during this time several of us get really bad congestion and sinus problems, not sure if they are related or not but the two always happen together.
Matt


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Some areas we pick have the fluff stuck all over the white morels...
it's a pain to pick off.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I love cottonwoods. My evil x-wife is terribly allergic to them. Yes, they are a pain to clean up after and they will really mess up your fishing line on a small lake but for some reason I smile every year when they drop and I have to clean them up!


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

And I know its not cottonwood but I hate the yellow pollen that the white pines drop all over my white truck! I went out this morning and my truck was a nice shade of pastel yellow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

eucman said:


> As I watched my daughter mow the lawn she became enveloped in a big cloud of cottonwood fluff! This stuff is really, really annoying this year! These trees leaf out late, have little fall color, and every fall drop branches with leaves attached instead of just leaves! They also drop a nice sticky but sheath as they break bud in the spring!
> 
> Anyone have anything nice to say about them?!


I can think of something nice to say about them...........They are pretty uncommon in the UP! FM


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just their way of "sowing their oats". (for those who don't know, there is a tiny seed attached to each one). Just as bad a the maple "helicoper" seeds in a bumper year.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I don't think I have a cottonwood tree for miles of my house but dear lord every June my yard goes white and the way my house is angled, the fluff fills my garage so I track it inside the house. :rant:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I just hope we have a large A-corn drop this year. Since the cottonwood is heavy and the maple trees are dropping them helicopter things pretty heavy. Is this a sign that the A-corns will drop heavy too.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I hope these heavier rains we just got from last night to today knocks them all down. Man I hate those things:rant: Backyard, flower beds, and my new apple trees are covered with them. Not to mention the air conditioner.
Matt


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It will be gone in a flash. That crap is explosive when it catches fire.

One of the worst forest fire I have ever fought was Memorial weekend back in the 80's. That crap was 3 inches deeep in the woods. It was flash firing 20 to 30 feet ahead of the leaves catching fire.

When I got to the fire I was driven out of the woods in no time by the speed the fire was advancing. I ended up riding with the DNR plow driver hosing out the radiator of the truck every 100 yards as it was overheating.

Craig M just touch it off in your garage and you won't track it in the house.

BBGS I doubt that we will have any acorns at all around here as the new groth froze off the oaks just as they were leafin out. Luckilly they are releafing but I doubt that they will bear.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 8, 2010)

As I sit here reading this at the kitchen table, I looked up and saw one drifting by me - - - - IN THE HOUSE


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Just their way of "sowing their oats". (for those who don't know, there is a tiny seed attached to each one). Just as bad a the maple "helicoper" seeds in a bumper year.


 You are right! It seems like some trees have more samaras (helicopters) than leaves! Looks like my crabapples are loaded with fruit as well.


----------

